# Uses for the ubiquitous 35mm film canister.



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2018)

While out camping last summer, I was using a small sewing kit I had assembled in an empty 35mm film canister.  A neighboring camper inquired where I had purchased those little 'Rubbermaid Containers".  (Needless to say, she was in her 20's. )

So it got me thinking..................... What DO you use empty 35mm canisters for?







And by 'you', I mean YOU.  I'm sure there's a million and one possibilities, so let's start listing them here.

*Notice: Please do not suggest anything that is ingested (food, medication etc) or anything that's medical.  Given they are not 'food grade' or sterilized, let's not make someone sick!*

Besides my sewing kit, I use a white one as a diffuser for my camping flashlight.







Makes my flashlight into a great lantern.... _without having to carry a lantern_! Depending on the setting of the flashlight, I have a bright light to illuminate the entire site, or a gentle night-light for those middle-of-the-night trips to behind the tree.

I also carry my Nikon WU-1a and WU-1b wi-fi units in one as well.



So what do _you_ use them for?


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2018)

I uh... don’t own any. But when I was a kid we used to keep spare change in one in the car for toll money.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 10, 2018)

Great to store various camera parts ... as long as you label them ... wish I kept the clear ones.
... also, it is shaped in such a way to keep 35mm film in ... like it was made for that purpose ?


----------



## qmr55 (Jan 10, 2018)

Funny you mention this, I don't use them often, but I have a bunch of misc. little screws for computers I keep in two of them in my "repair kit."


----------



## compur (Jan 10, 2018)

Another hobby of mine is electronics and I have used them to encase small circuit boards.

Also, as storage for small parts and a place to bathe small parts in solvent or other liquids for cleaning purposes.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 10, 2018)

They are so handy. Several sets of reusable earplugs in my shooting bag.

I'm a former Boy Scout. Farmers matches...or what they now call "strike anywhere" matches. Cut the stick down to fit. I've been through heck and back. Everything else might be wet, but my matches are always dry. Also have several mini sewing kits in hunting or go bags. Haven't had to sew much, but the needle comes in handy when you have a nasty sliver. Always prepared. 

As per your rules, I can't list the other uses. In my younger days....


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 10, 2018)

480sparky said:


> While out camping last summer, I was using a small sewing kit I had assembled in an empty 35mm film canister.  A neighboring camper inquired where I had purchased those little 'Rubbermaid Containers".  (Needless to say, she was in her 20's. )
> 
> So it got me thinking..................... What DO you use empty 35mm canisters for?
> They fit well int0 my fishing vest pockets. Hold split shot, hook assortments, etc. etc.
> ...


----------



## earthmanbuck (Jan 10, 2018)

I hang onto them intending to use them for something (I inherited a very strong packrat/junk collector gene from my dad), then throw a large batch out when I realize they're just cluttering up the place. 

They _do_ seem like useful things, but other than the occasional need for storing something tiny, I have a hard time finding much use for them.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2018)

bogeyguy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > While out camping last summer, I was using a small sewing kit I had assembled in an empty 35mm film canister.  A neighboring camper inquired where I had purchased those little 'Rubbermaid Containers".  (Needless to say, she was in her 20's. )
> ...



It's difficult to find your post when it's embedded along with the quote.



bogeyguy said:


> They fit well int0 my fishing vest pockets. Hold split shot, hook assortments, etc. etc.


----------



## limr (Jan 10, 2018)

I have one with all my SD cards in it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2018)

We can buy 'em without film in 'em. • black, white, or transparent •
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...5+mm+film+canisters,aps,182&crid=PC431BHIR77V


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2018)

KmH said:


> We can buy 'em without film in 'em. • black, white, or transparent •
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_20?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=35+mm+film+canister&sprefix=35+mm+film+canisters,aps,182&crid=PC431BHIR77V



Buy them? 


I can load up as many as I care at the local camera store.  _Free._


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2018)

Some of us don't HAVE a local camera store.
The closest to me is a 2 hour drive round trip.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2018)

KmH said:


> Some of us don't HAVE a local camera store.
> The closest to me is a 2 hour drive round trip.



So maybe you can meet someone you know while you're in town, and maybe have lunch (hint hint!).


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jan 10, 2018)

I use one to keep some spare button batteries which operate the shutter release and or light meter.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2018)

I keep some of my spinner-making small beads in them; I prefer the old super-clear ones from the 1980's...those got very scarce,very quickly, at a certain point. Not the frosty-clear ones, but the *very clear* ones. None of the type I'm talking about are seen in the photo that accompanies this post.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 11, 2018)

I've heard they keep marijuana fresh for weeks. 

But um.....a.......I use them to store small parts for building plastic model kits. I also keep a plastic grocery bag in one to carry in the camera bag or glove box in the car, never know when you need a small plastic bag.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2018)

How come I never knew that?? I thought people just used baggies... 

Anyway I keep media cards in them, or camera batteries or other small craft items. I seem to always have a few sitting here.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2018)

use one for a coffee scoop. I put treats in them after I have washed them, throw them at Webster. One I drilled small holes in the top and loaded it with catnip, Baby girl has a ball with it until she knocks it under something that I have to get at. I can't mention the other uses though....


----------



## Braineack (Jan 11, 2018)

when I worked at a photo store, I used to push a hole through the lid with a pen, and then press the lid onto a line of compressed air.  then I'd snap the canister on, and shoot my coworkers when I hit the air nozzle.


----------



## Designer (Jan 11, 2018)

Braineack said:


> when I worked at a photo store, I used to push a hole through the lid with a pen, and then press the lid onto a line of compressed air.  then I'd snap the canister on, and shoot my coworkers when I hit the air nozzle.


Naturally.  That's why they give us compressed air.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2018)

My friend save £2 coins they fit perfect in a 35mm canister and he put them in his bottom drawer and it pays toward a holiday every year

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 11, 2018)

Our old tackle boxes still have some of  the old aluminum canisters with the screw-on tops - held hooks, swivels, split-shot. It never worked as well with the plastic canisters as the stuff would fly out when you pulled the top off.


----------

